# Erfahrungsberichte: "Anaconda High Tower"



## carphunter08 (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tri-Pod und interessiere mich speziell für das "Sänger Anaconda High Tower"!
Fischt jemand dieses Pod und kann mir ein paar Zeilen dazu schreiben?
Oder kann mir jemand ein anderes gutes Tri-Pod empfehlen (außer Amiaud und Seibert)???

Gruß Carsten


----------



## fabio79 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: "Anaconda High Tower"*

hallo carphunter ich habe das seibert pot und kann es nur weiterempfhlen mit anaconda war ich nicht zufrieden stabil sehen die dinger zwar aus aber sie sind es nicht ich kann dir das dazu sagen nach meine erfahrung mit anaconda.gruss fabio


----------



## fkpfkp (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: "Anaconda High Tower"*

Moin,

3 Bekannte von mir fischen das High Tower und bei allen 3 rosten die verwendeten Schrauben.


----------



## carphunter08 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: "Anaconda High Tower"*

Hallo,

danke für die Statements! Hmm, das hört sich ja nicht wirklich gut an! Hatte mir das Pod auf einer Messe angesehen und fand es eigentlich ganz gut! Haben denn alle nur schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir ein paar Erfahrungsberichte von anderen, vernünftigen Tri-Pods schicken könntet!

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: "Anaconda High Tower"*

Kennst Du das Fishcon denn schon?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## carphunter08 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: "Anaconda High Tower"*

@ Geraetefetischist

Nein, sagt mir im Moment nichts! Schick mir doch mal ein Bild,wenn du eins hast!
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: "Anaconda High Tower"*

Ich hab sogar die Page:


> http://www.fishcon.it/index.asp?ind=prodotti_elenco.asp



www.rodpod.de ist vielleicht auch noch interessant (Die sind nicht so mein Geschmack, gibt aber einige anhänger...)


----------



## fkpfkp (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: "Anaconda High Tower"*

Moin,

von den rostenden Schrauben abgesehen, sind die Kollegen damit zufrieden. Angeblich wurden bei den neuen Serie auch VA Schrauben verwendet... das aber nur vom Hörensagen und ohne Garantie.

Mein altes Amiaud rostet auch.... die Fische störts nicht.


----------



## carphunter08 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: "Anaconda High Tower"*

Hallo,
danke noch mal für eure Antworten!
Ich werde mich dann mal nach den VA-Schrauben, bei Sänger informieren.

@ Geraetefetischist

Das Fishcon würde mir auch gefallen und eine gewisse Ähnichkeit kann man ja nicht abstreiten! Doch leider liegt es nicht im meiner Preisklasse, habe zumindestes nicht vor mir ein Pod für über 400 Euro zuzulegen!

Ihr könnt mir aber gern noch weitere Empfehlungen schreiben!

Gruß Carsten


----------



## carphunter08 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: "Anaconda High Tower"*

@ Andreas

Hallo,

hab mich mal bei Sänger erkundigt! Bei der neuen Serie werden tatsächlich andere Schrauben verwendet, doch diese scheinen das Korrosions-Problem nicht wirklich zu lösen! Es sind angeblich auch noch andere "Baustellen" vorhanden, an welchen gearbeitet wird! Mir wurde sogar empfohlen, mit dem Kauf noch abzuwarten!!!! 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## **bass** (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: "Anaconda High Tower"*

hallo,

ich besitze dieses pot und bin absolut zufrieden damit... stabil und schnell aufgebaut, würde mir allerdings nur die edelstahl variante kaufen und ja es sind alles VA-schrauben


----------



## schalke-oli (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungsberichte: "Anaconda High Tower"*

Ich bin absolut zufrieden mit dem High Tower....
Meins hat schon Tausende angeltage hinter sich, von minus 16 bis plus 40 grad.....
Das mit den rostenden Schrauben kann ich bestätigen, dann tausche ich sie halt aus...
Habe 7 Euro inkl. Versand dafür bezahlt....

Gruß

OLI


----------

